# In- & Outdoor Koiteich mit 14.000l - Projekt 2021/22



## Biko (25. März 2021)

Der Plan lautet: Ein Koiteich, der sowohl einen Teil im Freien auf der Terrasse als auch einen Teil im Haus hat. Beide Teiche sind miteinander verbunden und bieten den Fischen die Möglichkeit hin und her zu schwimmen.

Alle, die hier Erfahrung haben, oder sonst gute Tipps geben können, sind herzlich willkommen, mir der Planung und Umsetzung zu helfen!

Mein Hintergrund:
1) Seitdem mich das Koi-Hobby befallen hat, denke ich immer schon einen zweiten Teich, der als reines Koibecken gestaltet ist. 
2) Der heurige Winter hat mir gezeigt, dass mir die Tierchen ganz schön abgehen, wenn ich sie monatelang kaum zu Gesicht bekomme. 

Die Lösung dazu ist ein Teich, der groß genug ist, um darin eine Gruppe von etwa 8 bis 10 Koi zu beherbergen und gleichzeitig die Tiere im Winter in der Innenhälterung sehen zu können.

Die Idee nimmt langsam Gestalt an und die ersten Pläne sind entworfen:

Der Outdoorteil ist leicht erklärt: 
Ein Becken mit den Innenmaßen 275x240x165cm (lxbxh) gemauert als Hochteich, von dem 65 cm unter der Erde und 100cm Ober der Erde sind. Volumen - wenn ich Wasserstand 15cm unter der Mauerkante annehme - sind 9.900l. Bestückt mit einem Bodenablauf und einem Skimmer. Im Winter abdeckbar.

Der Indoorbereich ist etwas kniffliger: 
Im ehemaligen Hobby/Fitnessraum, der 30cm tiefer als die außenliegende Terrasse liegt, entsteht ein Becken mit den Außenmaßen 360x170x130cm ebenfalls gemauert als Hochbecken, gänzlich über Grund. Die unteren 20cm dienen für die Verrohrung, darüber beginnt der Beckengrund demnach 20cm über dem Zimmerboden. Bei der Verwendung von Schalsteinen mit 17,5 cm Dicke bleiben somit etwa 5.300l Volumen, von denen 1.000l für einen Biofilter mit 2 Luftscheiben belüftetem moving bed HFX13KLL abgetrennt sind. Daneben bleibt noch Platz für einen Trommelfilter. Auch im Innenbecken sind ein Bodenablauf und ein Skimmer geplant. An der langen Front sind zwei Sichtfenster mit 50x100cm geplant. Verfügbares Volumen somit 4.200l in der Innenhälterung.

Der Clou: Die beiden Becken sind durch ein ehemaliges Fenster mit den Maßen 170x75 verbunden. Das Fenster ist außenseitig etwa 15cm, innenseitig 45cm über Grund. Im Sommer können die Koi einfach zwischen den beiden Becken hin und her schwimmen, im Winter wird mittels Doppelstegplatten, die wie eine Guillotine von oben eingeschoben werden können, abgesperrt und weder Koi noch Wasser kann rein oder raus.

Die 110er Verrohrung der beiden BAs und der beiden Skimmer läuft in den 20cm unter dem Boden der Innenhälterung und kommen direkt zum Trommelfilter. Von dort aus in die 1.000l Biostufe und dann mittels zwei regelbarer trocken aufgestellter Pumpen jeweils mit einem Ausgang in den Innen- und den Außenteich. Alle Zu- und Abläufe sind einzeln sperrbar.

Der Innenteich soll nicht extra geheizt werden, sondern immer mit der Raumtemperatur gehen, damit die Kondensation im Rahmen bleibt. Die Innenhälterung soll dennoch abdeckbar sein und ein Ablüfter mit Hygrosensor schaltet ein, wenn es zu feucht wird. In der warmen Jahreszeit bleibt das Fenster über der Innenhälterung geöffnet. Im Winter soll das kalte Wasser vom Außenteich draußen bleiben, damit es zu keiner Kondensbildung an den Rohren und Scheiben kommt.

Etwas Kopfzerbrechen bereitet mir noch das Abwasser aus dem TF. Natürlich ist kein Abwasserrohr in unmittelbarer Nähe. Zwei Überlegungen dazu: Entweder mit einer Druckspülung (ähnlich der WC-Ableitungen, die tiefer als die Abwasserleitung sind) auf die andere Zimmerseite (dort ist ein Waschbecken), oder per 110er Rohr mit stetigem Gefälle unter das Außenbecken, wo derzeit ein Sickerschacht mit etwa 2,5m Tiefe ist.
Beide Lösungen sind suboptimal. Variante 1 mit der Druckspülung geht nur in eine Abwasserleitung für Spülen/Duschen, also ein dünnes Rohr… Aber die Druckpumpe zerkleinert das transportierte Material eh ordentlich ;-) . Variante 2 könnte irgendwann versiefen und dann nicht mehr sauber versickern.
Hat da wer eine bessere Idee?

Auch hinsichtlich der Abdichtung der beiden Becken und des Überganges durch die Hauswand habe ich noch keine Präferenzen. EPDM Folie erscheint mir am klügsten… Gibts da bessere Vorschläge?

Soweit mal die ersten Planungen, die ich hier noch mit ein paar Skizzen veranschaulichen möchte. Lasst euch nicht von der Trennmauer zwischen innen- und Außenteich irritieren. Die gibt es in der Realität nicht, mein Zeichenprogramm konnte das jedoch nicht ;-) 
                
Wie gesagt, ich bin für gute Tipps sehr dankbar!

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Whyatt (25. März 2021)

Coole Idee. Bei Modern Koi Blog habe ich mal sowas gesehen nur etwas größer.
Meine ehrliche Meinung:

4000l für 10 Koi den ganzen Winter wäre mir zu wenig
Das Abdichten stelle ich mir relativ schwierig vor. Da bräuchte es wohl einen professionellen Folienschweißer
Vielleicht wären 2 getrennte Becken eine Option. Im Winter dürfen dann wenige auserwählte mit rein
Klingt nach einem riesen Aufwand
Würde für mich auch wegen Wärmeverlusten im Haus nicht in Frage kommen
Auch Goldfische sind schön
  
  

Viel Erfolg


----------



## samorai (25. März 2021)

Hallo Hans!
Davon habe ich auch mal geträumt, Koi die bis in das Wohnzimmer schwimmen können.
Hier zu ein paar Gedanken Gänge von mir :
Im Wohnzimmer Teich hermetisch abriegeln wegen Geruch zB Glas.
Be- und Entlüftung schaffen wegen Sicht und gegen Kondens.
Probleme sind Fütterung und eventuelle Reinigung.
Der Lichtfaktor muß auch gegeben sein.
Heizung, Fußboden Heizung?
Trennung Aussen /Innen wird das gehen wie du gedacht oder reicht eventuell eine Scheibe (Glas) die 5 bis 10 cm in das Wasser reicht.

Da kommt aus jedem Fall einiges auf dich zu.


----------



## Biko (25. März 2021)

Da mein Haus auf einem Hang steht, ist der Ausgang zur Terrasse das Keller Geschoss. Der Raum, um den es geht, ist also weit weg vom eigentlichen Wohnbereich, der zwei Stockwerke weiter oben liegt.  Im Winter nutzte ich diesen Raum in erster Linie für das indoor Training am Rad (deshalb hätte ich viel Zeit bei den Koi), heize dort also nicht. So stellen sich dort im Winter immer so um die 15 Grad ein, im Sommer um die 20 Grad.
Was eine Heizung der Innenhälterung betrifft, so wurde mir dringend davon abgeraten, da sonst die Kondensation und Verdunstung zu stark wird. Angeblich sind diese am geringsten, wenn das Wasser und die Raumtemperatur gleich sind.
Licht würde ich mittels LED Balken realisieren.

Die Zeit, die die Koi nur den Innenteich benutzen können, beschränkt sich vermutlich auf 3 Monate pro Jahr. 8-10 Koi auf 4000l ist recht eng, das ist mir klar, aber ich denke, dass die Tiere bei 15 Grad ohnedies nicht so aktiv sind und der Filter ist ja für mehr als die dreifache Größe ausgelegt. Von Schaubecken kenne ich noch deutlich dichteren Besatz.

Zwei separate Becken würden wieder doppelte Technik benötigen und wären nicht das was ich mir vorstelle.
Die Folie müsste ich in jedem Fall von einem Profi schweißen lassen. Das ist mir klar.


----------



## krallowa (26. März 2021)

Mahlzeit,

nette Idee, nur zu klein.
Bei 15 Grad sind die Fische schon ordentlich aktiv, sehe ich bei mir derzeit am Teich.
Sind unter 10 Grad im Wasser und die Fische gehen schon ganz schön ab.
Wäre schade wenn deine Fische sich nicht ordentlich entwickeln können.
Nichts ist schöner als ein gesunder Fisch im sauberen Wasser.

Überlege dir ob der Aufwand sich wirklich lohnt.
Wenn ja, dann zeig schön Bilder in der Doku.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Biko (26. März 2021)

Ja die Größe des Innenteichs ist möglicherweise der Knackpunkt. Aber hier habe ich schon bis auf das absolute Maximum ausgereizt. 
Eine Option wäre noch ein gepumptes __ Filtersystem. Das könnte höher stehen und würde Platz für etwa 1000l mehr schaffen.


----------



## Biko (26. März 2021)

Ich frage mich, ob 2,75 x 1,5 Meter als Winter Quartier wirklich so klein sind. 
Andere Option wäre natürlich, den Durchgang zum Außenbereich auch im Winter offen zu lassen. Dann stünden die vollen 14.000l zur Verfügung. Meine Sorge dabei ist jedoch, dass das dann vielleicht nur 6-8 Grad kalte Wasser an der Rohren der Filteranlage im 15 Grad warmen Keller zu massiver Kondensation führt. 
Dabei bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass die Koi den Ausflug in den Außenbereich im Winter gar nicht versuchen würden.


----------



## Whyatt (26. März 2021)

Sag mal... der Aussenteich ist doch auf/in deiner Terrasse. Wäre es nicht möglicherweise eine Option einen Wintergarten über beides zu bauen? Also Wintergarten mit integriertem Koiteich? Teichtemperatur wäre dann je nach Wintergartentemperatur mit aktiven Tieren. Ich würde es nicht wollen wg. Geruchsentwicklung aber wenn's im Haus ginge wäre sicherlich ein Wintergarten auch eine Option. Da kannst du dann auch Fahrrad fahren und den Nachbarn zeigen was du drauf hast


----------



## Teich4You (27. März 2021)

Wenn dann immer den ganzen Teich nutzen. Im Winter draußen abdecken. Aber nicht abtrennen. Dafür schön isolieren.


----------



## Biko (27. März 2021)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wenn dann immer den ganzen Teich nutzen. Im Winter draußen abdecken. Aber nicht abtrennen. Dafür schön isolieren.


Das war ja auch mein erster Gedanke, aber da würde ich vor übermäßiger Kondensation gewarnt.


----------



## Teich4You (28. März 2021)

Natürlich gibt es Probleme mit Luftfeuchtigkeit. Aber nur wenn die Raumtemperatur unter der Teichtemperatur liegt. Daher musst du dafür sorgen das dein indoor Bereich immer um die 2 Grad wärmer ist als das Wasser. Einen Luftentfeuchter kann man zur Absicherung auch noch einbauen.


----------



## Biko (9. Apr. 2021)

Die Kombination aus indoor und outdoor scheint doch so mache Problematik mit sich zu bringen:

Temperatur des Wassers im Vergleich zur Raumtemperatur führt im Sommer zu starker Verdunstung und im Winter zu starker Kondensation. Das wiederum macht aufwändige Klimatechnik notwendig, oder es muffelt oder schimmelt bald.
Der Übergang durch das ehemalige Fenster ist schwer abzudichten und unterliegt großen Temperaturdifferenzen.
Die im Innenbereich untergebrachte Filteranlage muss für das Gesamtvolumen dimensioniert sein und die Verrohrung vom und zum Außenbereich, welche aus Platzgründen unter dem eigentlichen Teich laufen muss, ist sehr aufwändig.
Wenn ein Außenbereich angeschlossen ist, benötige ich zwingend eine mechanische Vorfilterung mittels Trommelfilter (o.ä.), welche wiederum einen Abwasseranschluss benötigt, der in meinem Fall im Innenbereich nur sehr kompliziert realisierbar ist.
Durch die Verrohrung unterhalb des Beckens und die Dimension der Filteranlage verliere ich viel mögliches Wasservolumen im Innenbereich.
Momentan tendiere ich dazu, mich auf eine reine Innenhälterung zu beschränken. Diese dann nur mit einem Ultra Bead (UB60) zu filtern und und durch den Platzgewinn im Vergleich zur ursprünglichen Filterversion das Volumen der Innenhälterung auf 5000l zu vergrößern. Die Wassertemperatur wird dann über die Raumtemperatur geregelt.
So können einige ausgewählte Koi von November bis April warm verbringen und in den restlichen 6 Monaten bietet mir die Anlage Platz für Quarantäne, Aufzucht oder ähnliches.

Konkrete Überlegung zur Innenhälterung:

zum Boden und zur Außenwand hin plane ich eine Isolierung mit 8cm Styrodur
Innenwände mit 17cm Schalsteinen betoniert, entsprechend armiert und verankert sowie mit zwei Sichtfenstern in 100x50cm versehen
Wandhöhe 125cm
1x Bodenablauf mittig, 1x Skimmer mit 75er Verrohrung
1x Rücklauf in 67 etwa 20cm unter der Wasseroberfläche in einer Ecke der Schmalseite, gegenüber ein Luftsprudler
Ultra Bead Filter UB60 und regelbare 20.000l Pumpe. Umwälzungsrate 2-3 mal pro Stunde
sehr kurze Rohrwege, da Skimmer und Rücklauf unmittelbar an der Schmalseite rechts geplant sind, wo der Filter direkt daneben steht.
Innenauskleidung mit 1,5mm EPDM (wobei ich mir noch eine GFK-Auskleidung überlege...)
Beleuchtung mittels 2x LED-Balken
Hier noch die graphische Darstellung:
    
Gibt es Tipps/Anregungen/Beschwerden? 

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Whyatt (10. Apr. 2021)

Keine Beschwerden. Gute Entscheidung!
Zum Filter kann ich nichts sagen mangels Erfahrung.
Teichfenster mit entsprechendem Rahmen wird bestimmt gut. Ich persönlich würde ein größeres anstelle von 2 kleinen einbauen. Infinity ist da auch was schönes... also ohne Rahmen an der Oberkante.
Mit Schalsteinen musst du viel Beton einbringen. Je nachdem wo der gemischt wird kann das ne größere Aufgabe werden. Evtl. wäre Holz eine Option? 
125cm Randhöhe bedeutet du beugst dich nicht mal kurz über den Rand und kannst auf dem Beckenboden etwas machen..  zumindest nicht ohne Taucherbrille 
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Biko (10. Apr. 2021)

Whyatt schrieb:


> Evtl. wäre Holz eine Option?


Das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Aber meinst du, dass das dem Wasserdruck auf 3,5m Länge standhält? Man könnte natürlich auch einen Steg in der Mitte setzen, der an der Rückwand verankert ist, oder auch eine Säule, die bis zur Decke geht.
Generell würde ich eine Holz Variante auch bevorzugen. 10x10 Staffelholz mit OSB Platten verkleidet und mit Styropor isoliert. Hast du da Erfahrungswerte?

1,25m tief ist dem möglichst großen Wasser Volumen geschuldet. Vor allem, weil ich ja am Boden 10cm durch den Bodenablauf verliere und oben min 10-15cm unter Oberkante Luft lassen muss. Somit bleibt dann nur 1m Wasserhöhe.

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Teich4You (10. Apr. 2021)

Nimm 11,5cm Schalsteine mit ordentlich Stahl. Damit sparst du auch nochmal Platz.
Beadfilter mag ich nicht.
Ich finde die kosten zu viel Strom da großer Wiederstand. 
Schon öfter habe ich jetzt normale Druckfilter gesehen, welche dann in einen Bioturm münden.
Oben gerieselt, dann geflutet.
Oben in den Bioturm kann man noch Filtervlies legen, welches nochmals Feinfilterung übernimmt.
Wesentlich günstiger als teure Vlies- oder Trommelfilter und platzsparend.

Denk dran einen Abfluss irgendwo vorzusehen für Abwasser und einen Anschluss Frischwasser.
Eigene Unterverteilung sollte man auch machen.


----------



## Biko (10. Apr. 2021)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Beadfilter mag ich nicht.


Die haben halt ordentlich bioaktive Fläche und sind sehr platzsparend. Außerdem super easy zu reinigen mit simpler Spülung. M. Kammerer empfiehlt sie auch für Innenhälterungen. ...


Teich4You schrieb:


> Denk dran einen Abfluss irgendwo vorzusehen für Abwasser und einen Anschluss Frischwasser.
> Eigene Unterverteilung sollte man auch machen.


Ist schon vorgesehen! like


----------



## Teich4You (10. Apr. 2021)

Viele Wege führen nach Rom.
Nur Martin Kammerer darf man ruhig auch mal hinterfragen.


----------



## Whyatt (10. Apr. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Aber meinst du, dass das dem Wasserdruck auf 3,5m Länge standhält? Man könnte natürlich auch einen Steg in der Mitte setzen, der an der Rückwand verankert ist, oder auch eine Säule, die bis zur Decke geht.
> Generell würde ich eine Holz Variante auch bevorzugen. 10x10 Staffelholz mit OSB Platten verkleidet und mit Styropor isoliert. Hast du da Erfahrungswerte?



Ich habe meinen 5000l Outdoorteich mit 11,5 cm Schalsteinen gemacht. Höchste Mauerseite 70cm über Grund.
Weiss jetzt nicht wie deine Gegebenheiten sind... aber Betonmischer Indoor, Zementstaub, Das wird ne Mega Sauerei 
Bei Holz würde ich mich im Netz schlau machen... z.b. 



_View: https://youtu.be/j7d3SXj5Kpw_

Oder
https://www.atlanticagardens.com/woodenponds
Viele Grüße 
Whyatt


----------



## meinereiner (11. Apr. 2021)

Bei Holz würde ich auf jeden Fall darauf achten, dass die Folie nicht direkt am Holz anliegt.
Da die Luftfeuchtigkeit an der Folie kondensiert und damit das Holz praktisch dauerhaft feucht bleibt, ist das ein idealer Nährboden für Pilze.


----------



## Biko (11. Apr. 2021)

meinereiner schrieb:


> die Folie nicht direkt am Holz anliegt.



Was soll da außer einem Vlies noch dazwischen sein?


Mein Plan wäre, dass Holzgerüst innen und außen mit OSB Platten zu verkleiden. Dann noch eine Lage Vlies und dann direkt die Folie.

.
ich wüsste nicht, wie hier noch eine Dampfsperre dazwischen legen könnte.
Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## meinereiner (11. Apr. 2021)

Eher noch Styrodurplatten zwischen Folie und OSB-Platten.
Das Problem ist, dass die Folie ja Wassertemperatur hat, Umgebungsluft ist wärmer, aber auch relativ feucht,
An der Folie kondensiert der Wasserdampf, der kommt ja überall hin. In jeden entlegenen Winkel (außer man hat eine Dampfbremse davor).
Das Vlies nimmt die Feuchtigkeit auf, und bleibt feucht, da es nicht abtrocknen kann (z.B. keine Luftzirkulation).
Das Vlies liegt am Holz an, und das Holz nimmt die Feuchtigkeit vom Vlies auf, und kann auch nicht abtrocknen. 
Das Holz bleibt dann dauerhaft feucht und ist ein idealer Nährboden für Pilzbefall.


----------



## Biko (11. Apr. 2021)

Bei meiner Filter-Einhausung für den Teich im Garten habe ich das so gemacht:
Von innen nach außen
1. innere Holz Vertafelung
2. Dampfsperre 1 (das wäre dann bei der Innenhälterung die Teichfolie)
3. Holzkonstruktion mit Styropor eingelegt
4. Dampsperre 2
5. äußere Holzvertafelung

Das sollte doch bei der Innenhälterung auch funktionieren. 
Dadurch kann keine Feuchtigkeit von der Raumluft direkt bis zur Teichfolie vordringen.

Die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Raum und Wasser wird ja maximal 2 Grad betragen.
Mehr Sorgen mache ich mir hin zur Außenwand. Dort werde ich auch mit 2 Dampfsperren und 10 cm Styropor arbeiten.


----------

